# If the Spurs...



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

...could choose to ADD one player currently playing the NBA, who would you want the spurs to choose and why?

I'll go with Dirk because he can shoot and can complement Duncan very nicely. And with the Spurs' system, his lack of D won't be that bad, but our O would be awesome.


----------



## hazzardrock (Aug 9, 2005)

Well you said curently playing. So I guess I can't say my first wish of lets talk David Robinson into coming out of retirement. So My choice would be Kevin Garnett. Just imagine adding that much more defense.... Plus Tim Duncan could actually be the only center on the court. Sure he wants to be called a PF but he plays like a C. If he would allow himself to be called a C he would be the best C in all of basketball. Even better than Shaq. 

I like your idea about Dirk. But the last time I checked the Spurs still have the same coach. That means Dirk would not be allowed to shoot the ball at will. KG also adds a ton of offense with his D. I think Pop would allow KG to score when he is open near the lane when the other team doubles down on Duncan. Dirk would not be allowed to hang out by the 3 line and hope for the ball.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Why not Kevin Garnett? Him and Duncan wouldn't have a problem co-existing, so that would work out well I'd say. Dirk and Duncan would be a sick duo as well, but you can't go wrong with Garnett.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow how could you argue with any of these names lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Why not Kevin Garnett? Him and Duncan wouldn't have a problem co-existing, so that would work out well I'd say. Dirk and Duncan would be a sick duo as well, but you can't go wrong with Garnett.


It's actually not much of a question. Garnett would be the obvious choice...well, I guess Dirk could be a close second, but I'd chose Garnett over him any day.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd say KG or AK47


----------



## hazzardrock (Aug 9, 2005)

sorry to have to be mean to somone. but do not ever mention kobe being on the Spurs. I would hate for karma to happen 

just imagine how much destruction kobe could do to the spurs. Can you even picture Tim Duncan trying to defend himself to the media against Kobe? naaaa. Timmy can't be mean.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You'd hate for karma to happen? I don't think you know what karma means. Anyways, I also wouldn't really like Kobe on our team, but not because I think he'll destroy the team though. That's just ignorant. I just don't think he'd fit into our system.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Who needs Kobe...we have Manu! (Calm down Kobe lovers and Manu haters, just a little joke)


Kobe is one of the most talented players in the league if he's not the most talented, so if you could simply just add him onto the roster, yeah, why not?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Lebron.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaq? You guys would be the most dominant team in the paint if you got him. Just put three shooters on the floor with them and it's over.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

McGrady


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't believe no one said Chucky Atkins yet...... :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yao


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I changed my mind. I'd want Amare on the Spurs. Just think....

C Tim Duncan
PF Amare Stoudemire
SF Bruce Bowen
SG Manu Ginobili
PG Tony Parker

We have soo much offensive firepower and would be amazing defensively(assuming Amare furthered himself defensively underneath Pop's tutoring). No one could ever stop us down low and we still have Gino and Parker out on the perimeter.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

it would be nice to have amare but yao to me is better deffenivly and doesnt need the ball as much as amare and more of a team player.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> it would be nice to have amare but yao to me is better deffenivly and doesnt need the ball as much as amare and more of a team player.



Yao doesn't make as much of an impact on either end of the ball. Yao is too foul prone. He is better defensively right now, but Amare blows him away on the offensive side of the ball. Plus, Amare has all the tools to be a very good defensive player. I know you don't just learn how to play defense overnight, but look at the success rate of Popovich getting guys to play good D. Hell, he even got Glenn Robinson to play some tough defense. Just think how good Amare could be if he were mentored by Duncan and Pop. Yao will never physically dominate like Amare can.


----------

